# First ever Channel Cat



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Walked my dawgs today around my pond and saw two nice sized channel cats cruisin the shallows. Took my fly rod w/ a clowser and fished them for about 30min... Nothing. Then took a circle hook and a perch fillet and immediatly hooked into one. Fought me for about 10min. It was a blast on the good ol fly rod. Fought like a freight train. One of the best fights I've ever had for sure...


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice fish, bet it was awesome on the long rod. I've hooked one while bluegill/crappie fishing with a little size 12 nymph patter... while trying to net it the hook snapped :-(... some day ill get my revenge

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm confused, you put a perch fillet on a clouser minnow? Why not just use a spinning rod?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds a lot like chuck and duck to me.

Nice catch though. I love catching channels. They fight like mad!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Nice cat, but why is there a hook hooked on the fly rod, and a line going to the fishes mouth? Then the line goes off like spirder mans web off into la la land ?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Nice cat, but why is there a hook hooked on the fly rod, and a line going to the fishes mouth? Then the line goes off like spirder mans web off into la la land ?


It looks like the line is attached to the hook on the rod, it appears to go behind his arm and the angle on the hook suggests it is attached.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Clarifying. I catch them on Spinning gear all the time. They fight great but I wanted to see what'd be like on the fly rod. Wanted to change it up. Through a clowser for 30min and got 2 lil Bass. The Catfish showed NO interest. Cut that off and tied a Circle hook w/ the Perch fillet. Had about a 4ft. leader then to the circle hook. It was a blast!!! Getting me excited for chasing Pike in Ontario this summer.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

it's a Clouser. Just clearing that up.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Rod Hawg said:


> Getting me excited for chasing Pike in Ontario this summer.


I hear that! Let's have a biggest ontario pike this summer contest. I think im leaving in about 11 days or so and staying at least a week, maybe 3. My goal is a 40", but im hoping for a 42"+ (and fat of course). Tight lines!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

JamesT said:


> I hear that! Let's have a biggest ontario pike this summer contest. I think im leaving in about 11 days or so and staying at least a week, maybe 3. My goal is a 40", but im hoping for a 42"+ (and fat of course). Tight lines!


 Thats awesome! We leave June 8th for a week! What lake are you fishing? We fish a lake called Esnagami up by Lake Nipigon. Going Fly Fishing for Brookies one day, walleye and pike pretty much everyday. Crossing my fingers for a big pike. My PB is 38in. We'll see. Tight Lines!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

fontinalis said:


> it's a Clouser. Just clearing that up.


Thank you!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Andrew S said:


> Thank you!


It's a black rat snake. Good to know we are on the same page Mr. Brayshaw


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> It looks like the line is attached to the hook on the rod, it appears to go behind his arm and the angle on the hook suggests it is attached.


It LOOKS like the catfish is attached to a different rod all together... It's a very deceptive photo with the angles.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't think of any reason to doubt the photo. Once you've acknowledged up front that you caught the fish on a fly rod with a strip of fish meat stuck on a circle hook, is there really any reason to doctor up the photo?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The one thing I hate about OGF is these darn conspiracy theorists... Thanks to those who took me for my word! And thanks to those who bashed me. I know the truth. God knows the truth. And I don't care what you say. I caught the fish on a fly rod. Yeah I didn't use a fly. Big woop. I loved the fight this fish had on a fly rod. I guess next time I catch a big fish I might as well not even bother posting it on here if people aren't going to take me for my word.....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

No doubt. Like I stated...photos can be deceiving.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

The line come down behind his forearm from the rod tip to the fish. Good for you for thinking outside the box Rodhawg! Got a damn nice fish and I bet it was a hell of a fight. Just remember someone was probably screwing around when they invented half the fly patterns out there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you sir! Was a heck of a fight for sure


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice catch! You clearly stated what you did. I too have experienced days where nothing will hit the fly and switching over to an old school hook and bait on the fly rod landed me some good times. Nothing wrong with that. Others can fish how they please and you fish how you please. Again nice catch and that cat had to feel awesome on the fly rod!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> Just remember someone was probably screwing around when they invented half the fly patterns out there.


True enough, but fish meat on a circle hook has been done before. I'm not sure he can lay claim to inventing this particular fly. Typically, the best one can hope for these days is to call it a "variant" on a classic pattern, e.g. there was the wooly bugger...and then the "cone head" wooly bugger.

If he wants to claim that his version of fish meat on a circle hook is a new twist on an old fly design, he'll likely find others are more receptive if he a) gives credit to the designer of the original version, and b) shows how this version is an improvement.

I'm not saying it can't be done, but we simply don't have enough information in the current thread to determine whether he has cleared that bar yet.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Andrew S said:


> True enough, but fish meat on a circle hook has been done before. I'm not sure he can lay claim to inventing this particular fly. Typically, the best one can hope for these days is to call it a "variant" on a classic pattern, e.g. there was the wooly bugger...and then the "cone head" wooly bugger.
> 
> If he wants to claim that his version of fish meat on a circle hook is a new twist on an old fly design, he'll likely find others are more receptive if he a) gives credit to the designer of the original version, and b) shows how this version is an improvement.
> 
> I'm not saying it can't be done, but we simply don't have enough information in the current thread to determine whether he has cleared that bar yet.


He never stated that he was 'claiming' as a fly. My point was he went outside the box to catch a fish and compared it in that manner. Many people on OGF want to play court over someones claim to have caught a fish or the LEGAL manner in which it was done. Why? Why? does anyone have the right to challenge another when it comes to this. Does it challenge their own fish catching abilities? No. So what the heck is the point?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> Nice catch! You clearly stated what you did. I too have experienced days where nothing will hit the fly and switching over to an old school hook and bait on the fly rod landed me some good times. Nothing wrong with that. Others can fish how they please and you fish how you please. Again nice catch and that cat had to feel awesome on the fly rod!


+1. Nice answer sir!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> He never stated that he was 'claiming' as a fly. My point was he went outside the box to catch a fish and compared it in that manner. Many people on OGF want to play court over someones claim to have caught a fish or the LEGAL manner in which it was done. Why? Why? does anyone have the right to challenge another when it comes to this. Does it challenge their own fish catching abilities? No. So what the heck is the point?


I just thought he should be aware of the history of fly development, in the event that he was hoping to market his new fly. It's not as straight-forward as many are led to believe. Remember Buford "Two-fingers" Jenkins' sure-to-be-a-classic "Live Nightcrawler on a Hook" Fly? No? Exactly! Jenkins' was a genius at the tying bench, but knew nothing about marketing.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> Nice catch! You clearly stated what you did. I too have experienced days where nothing will hit the fly and switching over to an old school hook and bait on the fly rod landed me some good times. Nothing wrong with that. Others can fish how they please and you fish how you please. Again nice catch and that cat had to feel awesome on the fly rod!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Rod Hawg said:


> The one thing I hate about OGF is these darn conspiracy theorists... Thanks to those who took me for my word! And thanks to those who bashed me. I know the truth. God knows the truth. And I don't care what you say. I caught the fish on a fly rod. Yeah I didn't use a fly. Big woop. I loved the fight this fish had on a fly rod. I guess next time I catch a big fish I might as well not even bother posting it on here if people aren't going to take me for my word.....


The fly fishing part here contains the more mellow guys. 

You should check out some of the other sections lol!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Andrew S said:


> I just thought he should be aware of the history of fly development, in the event that he was hoping to market his new fly. It's not as straight-forward as many are led to believe. Remember Buford "Two-fingers" Jenkins' sure-to-be-a-classic "Live Nightcrawler on a Hook" Fly? No? Exactly! Jenkins' was a genius at the tying bench, but knew nothing about marketing.


I am pretty sure his fly is a variant of the flying fish fly. The original, according to ancient archives from the Atlantis folks located somewhere in the Burmuda Triangle, was a little more delicate to allow the live fish fly to come easily off the hook as it sailed through the air. Snapping the rod forward before the line unfurled on the back cast imparted spectacular action along with the audible snap of the line like a crack of the whip. This sent the live fish fly hurling through the air and thus the flying fish fly nomenclature. Trout fly fisherman particularly enjoy this method as there is less harm to the trout since not only is the fly ultimately barbless and hookless. The well learned trout fisherman can watch the magnificent trout sip the fallen fly fish fly without ever having to touch the delicate skin of the trout which could cause unspeakable disruption to the trout's biology and possible mutation where the trout could evolve/devolve into a golden bonefish and muddy up the pristine waters. Rod Hawg's variation using a strip of perch may not allow the fly to fly as originally intended by the wise folks of yesterday and may actually cause a fish to become hooked. Hopefully he will keep on trying until his flying fish fly can be perfected.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> I am pretty sure his fly is a variant of the flying fish fly. The original, according to ancient archives from the Atlantis folks located somewhere in the Burmuda Triangle, was a little more delicate to allow the live fish fly to come easily off the hook as it sailed through the air. Snapping the rod forward before the line unfurled on the back cast imparted spectacular action along with the audible snap of the line like a crack of the whip. This sent the live fish fly hurling through the air and thus the flying fish fly nomenclature. Trout fly fisherman particularly enjoy this method as there is less harm to the trout since not only is the fly ultimately barbless and hookless. The well learned trout fisherman can watch the magnificent trout sip the fallen fly fish fly without ever having to touch the delicate skin of the trout which could cause unspeakable disruption to the trout's biology and prevent possible mutation where the trout could morph into a golden bonefish and muddy up the pristine waters. Rod Hawg's variation using a strip of perch may not allow the fly to fly as originally intended by the wise folks of yesterday and may actually cause a fish to become hooked. Hopefully he will keep on trying until his flying fish fly can be perfected.


I'm laughing so hard I'm going to cry!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Come on fellas the kid wanted to catch a cat on his fly rod and did so. Good for him for finding a way to make things happen. Yes the picture is slightly deceiving but i have no grounds to question his integrity. He found a way to legally and sportingly take the fish he wanted using the equipment he wanted. Last i checked that's what fishing is all about. Remember when fishing used to be a leisure sport shared between friends and family rather than a job where you're pushed to meet other's expectations? I do!

Congrats on a good fish brother. Hooked into a couple on the fly rod and its a BLAST!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Shame on the traditionalists who want to trash a young fisherman for catching a fish !!! He tried the usual & it didn't work ; didn't see anything where he was trying to claim he was some inventor for thinking of meat on a hook, just a young guy who wanted to tangle with a strong fighter on the fly rod. Done it myself & have fly fished since the mid 70's.
Nice fish & congrats !!! Have a ball in Canada & best that 38" pike ...... with pictures.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks fellas Just wanted to see what it'd be like. Its the biggest fish I've ever caught on a fly rod. Getting ready for chasing Pike in Canada Does this other pic clear anything up?


----------

